# Just Curious About Appetite



## fishkeeper84 (Oct 12, 2010)

Every since I bought my 9 RBP's home last Friday they have not stopped eating. I can feed them anytime during the day and they will eat. Are they normally this hungry are do I just have a good bunch. I've feed them mussels,frozen bloodworms,and tetra flakes. They take what ever I throw in there. And they're not shy either I guess because they associate me with food so they just swim in front of the glass when they see me. So should I continue to feed them whenever I want how however many times I want or should I get them on a schedule of about 3 feedings a day. Their stats each is 2in and my parameters are FX5 filter, 83F temps, 0 ammo, 0 nitrite, 5.0 nitrates. Just wanted to know what you guys thought.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Rbp are pigs! You could feed twice a day n be fine.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Juvies do normally eat more than adults so it doesnt really surprise me.
Eventually they will naturally slow down but it sounds like you got yourself a good group.
Your higher temps also speed up their metabolism and it also makes them more active.

I'd lower the temp down to 81deg max personally but their your fish and if its working for ya then stick with it.

What sized tank are they in? I'm assuming its a decent size since you're running an fx5


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's awesome.
They sound like a cool bunch.
Would you post a feeding video?

My pygos are the same way... I feed them a few times per day.
I also keep the temp on the high side... 90 degrees.


----------

